# Raspberry Pi computer controlled aquarium



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi everyone i saw this video was amazed and had to share!





This is hopefully the future for aquarium kits, i'm sure some smart manufacturer's are already building units like this built in with software so that we can control all the tank parameters through wifi. 
Does anyone here have something similar setup or have any tips to help with starting to get into computer controlled tank setups?

i have no clue how to code or anything but if someone even just had a software program to sell for starters that would be cool.


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

There's a thread in this section on a controller built by one of the forum members. Thanks for the link!


----------



## kapelan (Apr 1, 2008)

Rasbperry just a mini but powerful computer.
So the real question is: Can computer control different devices and can computer support different sensors.
The short answer is No. 
To support sensors raspberry needs a shield and this would be a long answer: computer can control ... but you need an interface board, which may be more expensive then raspberry.


----------

